#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Tasks : Google's new todo app

## harshanas

Google recently announced a new todo app called tasks. I installed it yesterday and tried it. The UI is super clean and we can add tasks super easily. Any of you guys tried it? If not, you should probably install it and try it out. If you installed it, share your experience with the app below.  :Smile: 

*Links for the app*

Google Play - Click HereApple Appstore - Click Here

----------

